# RecipeDB - Golden Voyage



## bradsbrew (3/8/09)

Golden Voyage  Ale - English Best (Special) Bitter  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes mashed @ 65 for 90 minfermented @15 for 7 days then 18 for 2 days crash @ 4 1 day then keg!   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg BB Ale Malt    1 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.4 kg Weyermann Carared    0.08 kg JWM Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g First Gold (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 60mins)    15 g First Gold (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 15mins)    15 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 5mins)    8 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     200 ml Wyeast Labs 1275 - Thames Valley Ale         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 39.7 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 22 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## bradsbrew (3/8/09)

Cant believe how slow the 1275 is but is smashing through and currently 1010 after 9 days. Tasting fantastic out of the fermenter.

Brad


----------



## matt white (3/8/09)

Mmmmm carared!

Sounds like a great recipe...will do that one next!


----------



## chappo1970 (3/8/09)

What the hell BB? Your a dark side of the force man not a mummy's boy... h34r: You've gon all soft since your trip up north.

Looks like a cracker of a recipe keeps us posted how it turns out. What was you inspiration for this one?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## bradsbrew (4/8/09)

Chappo said:


> What the hell BB? Your a dark side of the force man not a mummy's boy... h34r: You've gon all soft since your trip up north.
> 
> Looks like a cracker of a recipe keeps us posted how it turns out. What was you inspiration for this one?
> 
> ...



Mate just thought I,d have a crack at making something like the youngs special london ale, or what eva its called h34r: , next ones another IAPA then its onto making "The Better Than Chap Chaps Stout" :icon_cheers: 

Will be kegging this one this arvo.

Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (4/8/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Mate just thought I,d have a crack at making something like the youngs special london ale, or what eva its called h34r: , next ones another IAPA then its onto making "The Better Than Chap Chaps Stout" :icon_cheers:
> 
> Will be kegging this one this arvo.
> 
> Brad




Don't mind a London Ale might have to put this into the to be brewed file mate? Let us know what ya think of it?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## bradsbrew (13/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Don't mind a London Ale might have to put this into the to be brewed file mate? Let us know what ya think of it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo




I think there is a leak in one of me kegs cause the one that had this innit just blew  . I've got 3 PET left, 1 for next BABBS, 1 for state comp and one that was also going to be for comp but I think I may drink it before then. Will repeat this recipe next brew was fickin great. 

Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (9/9/09)

Weighed, cracked and vac packed this up for Friday night brew night. Can't wait to try this one. Thanks for the recipe Brad. Supped the 1st Gold for EKG unless i get to crafties tomorrow.

Chap Chap


----------



## bradsbrew (6/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Weighed, cracked and vac packed this up for Friday night brew night. Can't wait to try this one. Thanks for the recipe Brad. Supped the 1st Gold for EKG unless i get to crafties tomorrow.
> 
> Chap Chap



Hey Chap Chap just went back and found ya post. Mate did you end up going through with this one and how did it go. 
I will be doing this one again when i get back from Bundy. This one got me 4th in the QABC. Next time I will be dropping the carared to 300g and throwing in 100g of spec B. Might even try adding some williamette in somewhere too, will have to get the pencil out and do some calcs to see where it will work best. Hopefully the result sheet feedback will be back by the time I make the next batch.

Brad


----------



## bradsbrew (6/10/09)

Any opinions on yeast, ....I may also drop the 1275 and use some 1968 yeast cake. 

Cheers Brad


----------

